

Every book that Art Garfunkel (from Simon and Garfunkel) has ever read - tjic
http://www.artgarfunkel.com/library.html

======
pg
This is a very interesting list. One of the most surprising things to me is
how consistent it is. He doesn't seem to change much. It's as if his algorithm
the entire time was to choose at random from the Penguin Classics. One could
do a lot worse.

------
bkj123
at first I thought "are you kidding me, someone actually tracked this?" and
then I found myself being by pulled by an invisible force to find how many
pages he read from his "favorites" - 50,623

------
answerly
Do you think this could be as big as Oprah's book club?

~~~
manny
No, the books he likes seem to require way more intellect than the average
book on Oprah's book club.

------
grouchyOldGuy
Who keeps track of the books that they've read? And why? I can think of better
ways to spend my time.

~~~
tricky
Err... It takes about 5 seconds per book. You finish a book, you write it
down. I've been doing this for years. Sometimes it is fun to look back and see
all the books I forgot I read.

~~~
kirpekar
Even simpler. You read a book, you shelve it in your home library. A new
shelf/section every year.

~~~
mnemonik
Thats nice if you have the luxury of space and don't ever trade books in for
credit at second hand stores. Sometimes its nice to pass a book on to someone
else after you have read it.

------
AndrewWarner
Incredible. I wonder if he kept notes on what he learned from each book. I've
wanted to do that.

------
tc7
6 more Harry Potter books to go...

